# 3D printed tool holders for G0602 back spalsh



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 25, 2021)

I had tried all kinds of tool holder for my G0602, there really wasn't anything that worked well for it or was space saving. I even purchased some on ebay. They were made horrible and didn't really work at all.  I designed these in Fusion 360 specifically for the G0602. They are SOLID...do not move at all and really cleaned up and organized my tools.
If you 3d print, here's the link.
G0602 Tool holders


----------



## fitterman1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Looks good mate, how did you fix it to the splash shield?


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 25, 2021)

I did the same exact thing for my PM1030.  Need to make new ones for my 1440.

Edit:  I thought you had a PM1440 or 1640 lathe Guns


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 26, 2021)

fitterman1 said:


> Looks good mate, how did you fix it to the splash shield?


Looks to be a snap in fit to me.................


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks really nice!   Good job!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 26, 2021)

@fitterman1  it's threaded for an 8-32 screw (well, it's modeled in the design, might take a cleaning pass with a tap....) The way it wraps around the lip, it's supported pretty well on all 4 sides.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 26, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I did the same exact thing for my PM1030.  Need to make new ones for my 1440.
> 
> Edit:  I thought you had a PM1440 or 1640 lathe Guns


Yeah, that's the thing, the G0602 are so plentiful, but I couldn't find anything really for it as far as this goes....not even Clough42!


----------



## xr650rRider (Sep 26, 2021)

Not on a grizzly but I tried the aluminum tabs and they sucked and ran across this method on here somewhere, can't find the original post.  These are for BXA and they work very well and simple to make.  1/4" x 3" aluminum plate with 1/8" x 2" roll pins.  Mounted to a piece of uni-strut that is mounted to backsplash.  I don't have a 3D printer.


----------

